# Okay, I need some help guys.



## Verbal (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's the deal.

I've been really enjoying drawing lately, and people tell me I could make money at it.  Since I can't sell images of celebrities and such because of copyrights, my plan would be to have people send me photos (or eventually just take them myself), and pay X amount of money to have me draw it, print it, and send it back.

So here's where you guys come in.  I'm not sure how good I am yet, and I need to be tested!  So, if you guys have any portraits you want drawn, post them here.  Keep the pics larger than 500x400 if possible please (for detail), and keep in mind I only do portraits of people, not animals... and no landscapes or anything.  Anyway, I will do my best to complete the drawings you guys want, as long as there aren't too awful many.

Thanks ahead of time!

-Jon

P.S. If you haven't seen my work, check out my threads in the Creative Corner forum, or click the link under my sig. =)


----------



## Meysha (Oct 31, 2005)

hehee I've already commissioned him. :greenpbl:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 31, 2005)

icondigital said:
			
		

> I'm sure he'll do all the cute females before the goofy guys! :x


 
...and if he does not, Meysha can still flip a booger at him :lmao:


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 31, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> ...and if he does not, Meysha can still flip a booger at him :lmao:



 Good one Corina!

Eric


----------



## LizM (Oct 31, 2005)

Can you do this one? 






Much coolness if you can!


----------



## Meysha (Oct 31, 2005)

> yea! but you forgot to post! so now you're second!


Ahh the wonders of MSN. :cheer:


----------



## Verbal (Oct 31, 2005)

LizM said:
			
		

> Can you do this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I certainly hope so, I really like this one and I'd love to draw it!

Meysha, I will do yours first, but I can't say when it will be done.  Two people with a lot of detail.   I'll work on stuff all day today, but I have a picture of Natalie Portman I'm working on, as well as Robin Williams... lol, so hopefully tomorrow or the next day yours will be done and I will start on Icondigital's and Liz's. =)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Unimaxium (Oct 31, 2005)

Ooh, how about drawing my avatar?


----------



## Verbal (Oct 31, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Ooh, how about drawing my avatar?



Isn't it already a drawing?


----------



## LizM (Oct 31, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> I certainly hope so, I really like this one and I'd love to draw it!
> 
> Meysha, I will do yours first, but I can't say when it will be done. Two people with a lot of detail.  I'll work on stuff all day today, but I have a picture of Natalie Portman I'm working on, as well as Robin Williams... lol, so hopefully tomorrow or the next day yours will be done and I will start on Icondigital's and Liz's. =)
> 
> Thanks a lot guys!


 
Many thanks!!!


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 31, 2005)

Check out a few of my drawings... I like to keep the background just white when I'm doing portraits. 
http://photobucket.com/albums/v515/littleman7234/artwork/

The eagle head(drawing) I did when I was 10 or so...


----------



## Verbal (Oct 31, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Check out a few of my drawings... I like to keep the background just white when I'm doing portraits.
> http://photobucket.com/albums/v515/littleman7234/artwork/
> 
> The eagle head(drawing) I did when I was 10 or so...



Those are terrific!


----------



## Unimaxium (Oct 31, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Isn't it already a drawing?



Nope... it's just a photo that I cropped and photoshopped a lot. But it would look awesome as a drawing I think.


----------



## Verbal (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh.  Well if you send me the original, I'll draw it for ya.

and Vicky, I WILL be starting yours later, I promise. =)  I've been working on this all day though.


----------



## Verbal (Oct 31, 2005)

icondigital said:
			
		

> capturing natalies beauty will be a tough one!



Indeed!  I certainly hope I'm up for the challenge...especially the hair.  In this shot it's curly, with some braids. It'll be a toughy!


----------



## Meysha (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Jon, and there's absolutely no rush on these at all. I and all the other users here would completely understand if you take your time on these.

So don't worry about it... just have fun.... (oh and try and make me look good!) hehehe ;-)


----------



## LizM (Oct 31, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Thanks Jon, and there's absolutely no rush on these at all. I and all the other users here would completely understand if you take your time on these.
> 
> So don't worry about it... just have fun.... (oh and try and make me look good!) hehehe ;-)


 
Oh yes, no one is rushing you at all!!!!! We are all just in awe of your talent!:mrgreen:


----------



## Xmetal (Oct 31, 2005)

I'd love to be able to draw like that. 

Jon, maybe later on down the track when you've got some spare time i'd like to Email you a picture of my girlfriend and I that i'd like drawn.  thanks.


----------



## Verbal (Oct 31, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> I'd love to be able to draw like that.
> 
> Jon, maybe later on down the track when you've got some spare time i'd like to Email you a picture of my girlfriend and I that i'd like drawn.  thanks.



Sure thing, but don't wait TOO awful long... I'd send it before I start charging.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh my!  Someone was cruel to me!!!  I got my first negative rep, after getting like seven positive reps, and it sent me into the red! =( =( =(

*sniff*


----------



## LizM (Nov 1, 2005)

Jon,

My husband saw your work and had a good point - you need to start signing this stuff!!! Its too good not to.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 1, 2005)

LizM said:
			
		

> Jon,
> 
> My husband saw your work and had a good point - you need to start signing this stuff!!! Its too good not to.



Thanks!  I keep meaning to do that actually, but I would have to scan in my autograph and make it as a brush in photoshop... possible, but kind of an annoying task, seeing as I don't have a scanner.

But thanks again =)


----------



## LizM (Nov 1, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Thanks! I keep meaning to do that actually, but I would have to scan in my autograph and make it as a brush in photoshop... possible, but kind of an annoying task, seeing as I don't have a scanner.
> 
> But thanks again =)


 
Well, you draw with the mouse - why not sign with it?  Or is that a dumb comment from someone who doesn't know the program?


----------



## ShutteredEye (Nov 1, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Oh my!  Someone was cruel to me!!!  I got my first negative rep, after getting like seven positive reps, and it sent me into the red! =( =( =(
> 
> *sniff*



There you go.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 1, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> There you go.



Thanks!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 1, 2005)

LizM said:
			
		

> Well, you draw with the mouse - why not sign with it?  Or is that a dumb comment from someone who doesn't know the program?



Nah, that's not a dumb question... I've tried it however, and it's really tough.  It would just be a lot easier to do by hand. =)


----------



## LizM (Nov 1, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Nah, that's not a dumb question... I've tried it however, and it's really tough. It would just be a lot easier to do by hand. =)


 
I understand.  I can't even draw a jack o'lantern with a mouse ... and they are supposed to look grotesque!!!!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 1, 2005)

What do you guys think of this as a signature?  It's not as nice as what I do by hand, but I dunno...


----------



## Meysha (Nov 1, 2005)

I think the sig itself is nice... but it looks a bit awkward there. maybe try having it a bit lower.


----------



## LizM (Nov 1, 2005)

I think it looks great!!!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 1, 2005)

icondigital said:
			
		

> you're not going to do goofy meysha next are you?



Yessir I am!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 1, 2005)

icondigital said:
			
		

> be sure to include the finger up her nose!



Haha, I should!


----------



## Meysha (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh noo..!!!!!

*sarcastic*Yeah my boyfriend will love that. .... hmmm actually he'd think that pretty funny. hehehe. But no... please dont.... please?


----------



## Verbal (Nov 1, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Oh noo..!!!!!
> 
> *sarcastic*Yeah my boyfriend will love that. .... hmmm actually he'd think that pretty funny. hehehe. But no... please dont.... please?



Hmm...I might not do it if you send me a picture of your sister. 

TOTALLY kidding by the way... of course I won't!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 1, 2005)

Well I'm finally making some progress on Vicky's portrait!  Not a whole ton, but the hard stuff is out of the way.  It's always really hard to know where to start and what to do, but once the ball gets rolling it gets easier.

If you want to see progress pictures, go to www.such-a-dreamer.deviantart.com and clip on the "Scraps" button.  Hers is the top one of the list. =)


----------



## Meysha (Nov 1, 2005)

oooooooooh waaaaa   very cool. :thumbup:

oh and if you want to make adrian look like this then that's no problem at all ;-)


----------



## Verbal (Nov 1, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> oooooooooh waaaaa   very cool. :thumbup:
> 
> oh and if you want to make adrian look like this then that's no problem at all ;-)



Haha, I was actually thinking of posting the picture with you finished and Adrian's head blank, with a sign saying "Your Face Here!" on it, and charging people $50.


----------



## Meysha (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't know whether to hug you or slap you. :greenpbl:


----------



## Verbal (Nov 1, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> I don't know whether to hug you or slap you. :greenpbl:



Well since there is about 10,000 miles between us, how about you just send me money in the mail  :mrgreen:


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 1, 2005)

> I don't know whether to hug you or slap you. :greenpbl:


 
Oh, just go ahead and slap him, I think he would really like that.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 2, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> Oh, just go ahead and slap him, I think he would really like that.



"I'm sorry, the correct answers were bow wow, and ruff."

"Ahhh, ruff.  Just the way your mother likesh it, eh Trebek?"

lol, sorry, couldn't resist that...  :greenpbl: .

P.S.... hug please, lol


----------



## Verbal (Nov 2, 2005)

I added a couple more progress pictures... the last one is where the face is almost completely done.  Hope you like it thus far =)


----------



## Verbal (Nov 2, 2005)

Alright guys, $50 for your face there!  Waddaya say!


----------



## toruonu (Nov 2, 2005)

nice  Maybe you should continue the pic not to the left, but to the south


----------



## Meysha (Nov 2, 2005)

WOW!!! Look at my boooooobs!!!!!! hahaha (ok stop looking now) They look good! :blushing: :blushing:
You're a champ! :hug::


----------



## Meysha (Nov 2, 2005)

OMG I just went to your deviant site and look at this everyone!!!!
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/24743821/  Adrian's appearing as well! Woo Hooo.
hehehe I haven't told him about this yet... it's gonna be a surprise!


----------



## tmpadmin (Nov 2, 2005)

I just cannot believe anyone can do this with a pen, or pencil or anything other than a camera.  It is just amazing.  then again I have a hard time drawing stick figures.


----------



## Meysha (Nov 2, 2005)

:roll: Gawsh... I honestly can't beleive how long it's taking you to do these portraits! :roll:

hehehe I've already finished my version of the photo and it only took me 5 mins.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh my...cant believe I missed this forum...

Is it too late to submit a photo?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 2, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Alright guys, $50 for your face there! Waddaya say!


 

Wow Vicky! When did you grow _those!_


----------



## Verbal (Nov 2, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Oh my...cant believe I missed this forum...
> 
> Is it too late to submit a photo?



Not at all sir, I'll get to it ASAP. =)  I hope to finish at least two this week...Vicky's and Icondigital's.  Then I'll do Liz's pic, and get to yours next. =)


----------



## Verbal (Nov 3, 2005)

Here's a bit of an update... I just need to do Adrian's hair, his ear, then add the face-highlights and it'll be done!!


----------



## Ghoste (Nov 3, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Oh my!  Someone was cruel to me!!!  I got my first negative rep, after getting like seven positive reps, and it sent me into the red! =( =( =(
> 
> *sniff*




Yeah well like I said you are an amazing artist Jon. So you need not to worry about some lame idiot marking you down. 


Jeez you are just amazing Jon.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 3, 2005)

Ghoste said:
			
		

> Yeah well like I said you are an amazing artist Jon. So you need not to worry about some lame idiot marking you down.
> 
> 
> Jeez you are just amazing Jon.



Haha, watch who you're calling a lame idiot, he might ban you. =P

And thanks Brandon!

Here is the final image for Vicky... on to work on Icondigital's portrait!!!


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 3, 2005)

Outstanding. Excellent eye, and hand. You have a great talent. I can't print my name and be able to read it much less draw anything without a straight edge and a protractor. Very, very nice.


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 3, 2005)

That is sensational work, Jon! 

Who gives 2 shakes of a dogs wang if some one gave you a bad rap - i'll give you 10 greens to compensate!


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 3, 2005)

> Who gives 2 shakes of a dogs wang if some one gave you a bad rap - i'll give you 10 greens to compensate!


 

DITTO!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 3, 2005)

Haha, thanks guys.  I admit I probably deserved it that one time... I don't recall the instance, but apparently I gave someone neg rep and they were getting back at me!  Just so happened they had a larger bite than mine.   But thank you all again!  I really appreciate everyone's support here, you guys are great :mrgreen:


----------



## Verbal (Nov 3, 2005)

Okay, as of right now I have three more portraits to do, and my goal is to have them done by Wednesday of next week.  So until then I can't accept anymore pictures, but I'll let you guys know when/if I could use some more subjects!


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a pic of myself and a white parrot. I know you said no animals, but you want to take a look?


----------



## LizM (Nov 3, 2005)

I am sooo excited to see how the one of my daughter turns out!

Thanks again for doing the pic Jon!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 3, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> I have a pic of myself and a white parrot. I know you said no animals, but you want to take a look?



Sure, I'd love to take a look!  I can't promise how soon I can get to it though (if I think I could even do it, lol).



			
				LizM said:
			
		

> I am sooo excited to see how the one of my daughter turns out!
> 
> Thanks again for doing the pic Jon!



You're welcome!  I'm looking forward to it, your daughter is adorable. =)

Also, I should probably warn you guys ahead of time... I am not going to be accepting requests much longer!  I am pleased as punch to do the ones I have received thus far, but eventually I'm going to have to stop being a nice guy and make some money.  :blushing: As far as these go though, don't even offer.  It's my pleasure!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 3, 2005)

Jeff, you sir are a challenge!  For some reason I am having a heck of a time getting your face right... but never fear!  I'll get it eventually. =)  My goal is to have this one done tomorrow (I'll be home all day slaving away  ) and start on Liz's daughter tomorrow night, or Saturday morning.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 4, 2005)

Take a look and see what you think. Forget the hanging toys if you want.







This was a snapshot taken by my daughter.


----------



## vixenta (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Jon, wow you're excellent at drawing, the one you did of vicky is amazing! 
Well done


----------



## Verbal (Nov 4, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> Take a look and see what you think. Forget the hanging toys if you want.



I like that photo, and I do believe I would love to draw it!  The hanging toys are quite in the way, however... I'll see what I can do to imagine what's behind them.



			
				icondigital said:
			
		

> come on now jon! i'm not that ugly! :blushing:
> you can skip over me and come back later if you want! i'm not in any hurry! i just appreciate you giving it a try! :thumbup:



Heh, I didn't say you're ugly!  I mean, heck you're not my type, but I suppose that's a relief to hear.   It's just the lighting that's on your face is very tricky. =)





			
				vixenta said:
			
		

> Hi Jon, wow you're excellent at drawing, the one you did of vicky is amazing!
> Well done



Thank you very much!


----------



## Meysha (Nov 4, 2005)

Ya he's upped the res size coz mine was done at a small res and I pointed out some people may want to get them printed one day, so it'd be safer to make it at 300dpi.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 4, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Ya he's upped the res size coz mine was done at a small res and I pointed out some people may want to get them printed one day, so it'd be safer to make it at 300dpi.



lol, don't take TOO much of the credit there Vicky dear, I had already planned on upping the dpi, I just forgot with yours.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 4, 2005)

Ill submit mine soon!


----------



## Andrea K (Nov 4, 2005)

these are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what medium are you using?


----------



## Verbal (Nov 4, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> these are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what medium are you using?



Thanks, I use charcoal.

Ugh, I am having the crappiest day... again.  That's like the third in a row..*sigh*.  Anyway, I finally sat down and made LOTS of progress on Icondigital's picture, and my effing computer crashed.  Corel is touchy, and despite me saving often, I lost EVERYTHING I had completed in the last two hours.  I'm right back to that picture I posted here. =\ Sorry, it looks like it won't be done until tomorrow.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 4, 2005)

icondigital said:
			
		

> dang jon! didnt mean to cause trouble!
> just skip over mine and go to the next one > then maybe you won't feel as frustrated!:thumbup:
> what crashed the computer?



It's not your fault... and I'm gonna finish this one before I move on.  I hate leaving projects unfinished.  

My computer is having issues lately that I can't afford to fix... it randomly freezes about twice a day, sometimes more.  And it's a completely lockup.  I did a little troubleshooting, and it turns out to go all the way to my video card.  There's a short somewhere in the circuitry and it's frying the molex connector from the power supply that hooks into it (it's a 9800Pro Radeon).  So basically that's about a $200 fix...$200 which I certainly don't have, and don't have any hope of getting anytime in the near future.  :er: 

To top it all off, my mouse is acting really odd and I'm not sure why, and my keyboard batteries just died.  I knocked a glass of my desk and shattered it, rolled over one of my CDs in my office chair, and knocked my guitar over, chipping the peg head _again_.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 4, 2005)

icondigital said:
			
		

> ps-dont worry about responding to the pm



lol, too late...I read the PM first.  :greenpbl: I'm alright, I just need to find the right music, eat some cake, pour myself some eggnog, and get back to work.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 4, 2005)

> I'm alright, I just need to find the right music, eat some cake, pour myself some eggnog, and get back to work.


 
Dag-gone Jon. Sounds like you have the right idea! Eat and drink some for me too, wait, what kind of music do you listen to. I, being an old fart, put on some Clapton or Santana and just melt away. Works every time.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 4, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> Dag-gone Jon. Sounds like you have the right idea! Eat and drink some for me too, wait, what kind of music do you listen to. I, being an old fart, put on some Clapton or Santana and just melt away. Works every time.



Actually I ended up putting on a little Hendrix and drinking several cups of green and white fushion tea... ahhh.  

Now it's time to put on some Mother Love Bone and get back to work! :mrgreen:


----------



## clemeys (Nov 4, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> So basically that's about a $200 fix...$200 which I certainly don't have, and don't have any hope of getting anytime in the near future. :er:


 
Verbal,

IMHO you need to start advertising your services.  I know that I would pay to have a drawing done by you as I'm sure many others would!!!  This is great stuff man!:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Meysha (Nov 5, 2005)

> lol, don't take TOO much of the credit there Vicky dear, I had already planned on upping the dpi, I just forgot with yours.



:greenpbl: You think I care! :greenpbl: hehehe.

Sorry to hear about your little catastrophes creeping up on ya like that. But seriously green tea! :shock: ya gotta get into the Bailey's hun! Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 5, 2005)

GRRRRRRRRR!!!!!  To top everything else off, I toss and turn all night, get up (now) at 4:30am, to find this message on my deviantArt page:

"Smudging out pictures in photoshop and using the burn dodge tools on them doesn't make you a painter. It makes you a photo manipulator. Please correct your image categories."

  

I try very very hard to not swear, but man... I was sooo close to losing it with this guy.  I mean, he can just choose to IGNORE that I have progress pictures of all the drawings that I spend like, NINE FREAKING HOURS on... 

I need to go back to bed.


----------



## LizM (Nov 5, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> GRRRRRRRRR!!!!!  To top everything else off, I toss and turn all night, get up (now) at 4:30am, to find this message on my deviantArt page:
> 
> "Smudging out pictures in photoshop and using the burn dodge tools on them doesn't make you a painter. It makes you a photo manipulator. Please correct your image categories."
> 
> ...


 
Jealous people will always detract from true talent.  Its a vicous fact of the art world Jon.  Just take it as a compliment that they think your work is so good it couldn't possibly be original.:hug:: 

I'm always have to remind myself of stuff like that when I'm at an art show and people think I am reselling other people's prints.  One more disbelieving "YOU took that?" and I just might hurt somebody!:x


----------



## icondigital (Nov 5, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> GRRRRRRRRR!!!!!  To top everything else off, I toss and turn all night, get up (now) at 4:30am, to find this message on my deviantArt page:
> 
> "Smudging out pictures in photoshop and using the burn dodge tools on them doesn't make you a painter. It makes you a photo manipulator. Please correct your image categories."


jon! did you check that guy's page? he has 1 deviation and its blank!
he's just there to be a smart alec!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 5, 2005)

icondigital said:
			
		

> jon! did you check that guy's page? he has 1 deviation and its blank!
> he's just there to be a smart alec!



Yeah, I know... that just makes it worse though.  bleh, it's 5:07am, I'm going to try and get back to sleep, lol.  

Thanks guys


----------



## icondigital (Nov 5, 2005)

sorry to have taken do much of your time! :blulsh2: 

an amazing job so far! :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: 

the light was flourescent from low in front and no flash - maybe why lack of deeper shadows. 

thanks jon!!!!!


----------



## Ghoste (Nov 5, 2005)

Jon, your work is awesome watching it progress through the steps. Keep up the good work and know that we are loving this stuff! Man I can totally see that picture of Bruce Willis coming from an actual photo you took! You could be like this famous artist of actors and famous people. 

And as for that idiot that said you're a fake, forget about it. One time my English teacher gave me an F on a paper for plagerism and said if I was the one that wrote that paper he was a monkey, after I told him "then go find a zoo" and stormed off I was actually kinda complemented on it thinking oh wow, it's good enough to be thought of as fake. So look at it like that!


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 5, 2005)

Jon just remember the leader of the pack always has someone nipping at his heals! The bigger or better you are the more some want to bring you down. You do outstanding work, work that I can only wish to do. Thank you for sharing and don't let the B@st@rds get you down!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys, it's really awesome to have such supportive friends!


----------



## SlySniper (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey, great drawings man!

Is that a drawing you did of Aragorn?


----------



## Verbal (Nov 5, 2005)

SlySniper said:
			
		

> Hey, great drawings man!
> 
> Is that a drawing you did of Aragorn?



Thanks a lot, and yeah, that's a drawing. =)


----------



## Andrea K (Nov 5, 2005)

the one of icon is coming along amazingly! i can't wait to see the finished product.



p.s. thanks for getting me interested in drawing!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 5, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> p.s. thanks for getting me interested in drawing!



You're so welcome, you seem to be off to an amazing start!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 5, 2005)

BTW, as an update... the picture is coming along, I think, quite nicely Jeff.  Your shirt is halfway done, the face and neck and ears are done, and so I just need to do your left shoulder, and your hair.  Won't be long!


----------



## Artemis (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow verbal this is increadible...just worry by asking you im exploiting you


----------



## Islair (Nov 5, 2005)

Man, those are awesome....get some prints made of those and starting hitting art shows.  You will make a fortune.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 5, 2005)

Islair said:
			
		

> Man, those are awesome....get some prints made of those and starting hitting art shows. You will make a fortune.



Gotto agree with this statement mate...need help making your own website?


----------



## Verbal (Nov 5, 2005)

It is going a little smoother!! It's been kinda nice, actually.  And I'll certainly meet my deadline...not sure what timezone you're in though, lol... I may be up late doing this.

Tomorrow, by the way, I won't be home until late, so I won't start in on Liz's daughter until most likely Monday morning, but possibly Sunday night.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 5, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Gotto agree with this statement mate...need help making your own website?



Actually...yes!  Not right this moment, but before too long I want to get my own site up and running.  Problem is, it seems you have to spend money to make money, and I am completely broke!  So hopefully I can sell one or two drawings and then use some of that to get my website up and running.  What kind of stuff do you do, exactly?


----------



## LizM (Nov 5, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Tomorrow, by the way, I won't be home until late, so I won't start in on Liz's daughter until most likely Monday morning, but possibly Sunday night.


 
No worries!  You are doing this as a favor so to speak - its your time - not mine!  I'm just thrilled you are doing it at all!!!  Take your time!:mrgreen:


----------



## Verbal (Nov 5, 2005)

LizM said:
			
		

> No worries!  You are doing this as a favor so to speak - its your time - not mine!  I'm just thrilled you are doing it at all!!!  Take your time!:mrgreen:



Ha!  Actually, you're doing ME a favor!  By letting me draw your portraits I get to practice my skills and keep trying to improve without having angry customers.   It's also testing me to see if I could do this for someone who's paying.

So thank you all!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 6, 2005)

Dangit, I'm not happy with that hair... Jeff, if you want, I will definitely work some more on that hair... it didn't turn out quite like I envisioned it. =\


----------



## Verbal (Nov 7, 2005)

Liz, sorry for the lack of an update today!  I've been dealing with "life" stuff a good chunk of the day... it sucks.  Anyway, I've been working on your daughter's eyes and mouth, and the mouth is almost done.  It's difficult doing a child because of the lack of distinct lines.  And this is a fantastic picture with the very soft tones, but it makes it harder because of the lack of defining shadows.  So it may take a little while. =)  But I'm having fun working on it.  What's her name, by the way?


----------



## Verbal (Nov 8, 2005)

Here's a quick preview... the file I'm working with is roughly 3000x3000, 300dpi... definitely printable at a very very large size, if you so desire. lol.  Anyway, I apologize for the lack of progress, but hopefully tomorrow and tonight I'll get a lot more done.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 8, 2005)

Jon, I can't do anything but gape in amazement at your talent. As I mentioned before, I can't draw. In school, I did a few oils and they were OK, but not "saleable". Cathy can and does draw, but not as much as she did when we first met. She was into oil portraits and did very well, but was always complaining about how slow she was. By the time we were in our 40's, she lost interest and picked up other things. We had a hobby ceramics storefront for 16 years and were both certified teachers. (we are both certifiable also   ) I enjoyed that a lot and we did well at it. For many reasons, we got into other things and closed the shop. It's now my studio and a work in progress. I know I'm rambling, forgive me. Just know your talents are appreciated. Don't ever loose your drive, nobody can take away your skill.


----------



## LizM (Nov 8, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Here's a quick preview... the file I'm working with is roughly 3000x3000, 300dpi... definitely printable at a very very large size, if you so desire. lol. Anyway, I apologize for the lack of progress, but hopefully tomorrow and tonight I'll get a lot more done.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/


 
It looks AWESOME so far Jon! :hail: :hail: :hail: 

Take your time, no worries.  Her name is Samantha.  She is our little ham.

This is probably proud Momma talkin but right now the work in progress reminds me of the Mona Lisa.

Thanks again Jon!!!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks you two!  Ha, Liz you're right!  Samantha's eye kind of looks like Mona Lisa, as does the smile!  lol!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 8, 2005)

I was pretty busy today and didn't get much done, unfortunately.  I'm sorry this is taking so long!  

I focused a lot on her eyes today, and a bit more on the mouth... Samantha is slowly but surely appearing!  I zoomed this picture in a bit to get more detail (I don't want to post the full 3000x3000 image! lol)... let me know what you guys think so far!


----------



## Meysha (Nov 9, 2005)

WOW!!! She looks 3D!!! that is amazing Jon.

And you're so right liz... she does look very mona-lisa-esque! Gorgeous eyes and very cute dimples! you must be the proudest mummy ever! :mrgreen:


----------



## LizM (Nov 9, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> I was pretty busy today and didn't get much done, unfortunately. I'm sorry this is taking so long!
> 
> I focused a lot on her eyes today, and a bit more on the mouth... Samantha is slowly but surely appearing! I zoomed this picture in a bit to get more detail (I don't want to post the full 3000x3000 image! lol)... let me know what you guys think so far!
> 
> http://such-a-dreamer.deviantart.com/


 
:hail: :hail: 
Jon, if that is what taking your time creates then by all means - TAKE YOUR TIME!!!!  :mrgreen: 
This is awesome!


----------



## LizM (Nov 9, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> WOW!!! She looks 3D!!! that is amazing Jon.
> 
> And you're so right liz... she does look very mona-lisa-esque! Gorgeous eyes and very cute dimples! you must be the proudest mummy ever! :mrgreen:


 
Yup - and she LOVES to pose for the camera!  They never have to tell her how to sit during school photos.  She's done the "sit, twist, tilt your head" thing so much she's got it down pat!!!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 10, 2005)

Update'd!  Liz, I'm sorry, but I'm not good enough to do the knit sweater she's wearing! lol =\ So I'll either make it a normal sweatshirt, or fade it at the color... not sure which yet.  Let me know if you have a preference!  

I'll be starting on the hair soon


----------



## icondigital (Nov 10, 2005)

looks good jon! :sun:

you are the first artist i've seen that draws one section at a time.
dont you feel the need to sketch it all in first before you get to the detail?


----------



## Verbal (Nov 10, 2005)

icondigital said:
			
		

> looks good jon! :sun:
> 
> you are the first artist i've seen that draws one section at a time.
> dont you feel the need to sketch it all in first before you get to the detail?



Nope!  I hate watching pictures progress like that, adding levels of detail... I prefer to work on one area and see it pretty much done, then move on to another. =)


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 11, 2005)

It obviously works! Don't mess with success!


----------



## LizM (Nov 11, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Update'd! Liz, I'm sorry, but I'm not good enough to do the knit sweater she's wearing! lol =\ So I'll either make it a normal sweatshirt, or fade it at the color... not sure which yet. Let me know if you have a preference!
> 
> I'll be starting on the hair soon
> 
> http://imageshack.us/


 
Its looking great!  No worries on the knit texture.  Whatever you think works best.

Thanks for posting the update!  My husband was practically speechless already at how good it looked.  He's really gonna freak now!  Hey, don't forget to sign this thing too when you're done.  

Thanks again,
Liz


----------



## Verbal (Nov 12, 2005)

It'll be done today. =)


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 12, 2005)

Another WOW!


----------



## LizM (Nov 12, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> It'll be done today. =)


That is absolutely beautiful!!!!   :hugs:


----------



## Verbal (Nov 12, 2005)

Here's the final image, I hope it works for ya!  And thanks for all the encouragement, guys.


----------



## LizM (Nov 12, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Here's the final image, I hope it works for ya! And thanks for all the encouragement, guys.
> 
> http://such-a-dreamer.deviantart.com/


It is fabulous Jon!  Thank you SOOOOOO much!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Verbal (Nov 12, 2005)

LizM said:
			
		

> It is fabulous Jon!  Thank you SOOOOOO much!!!!:hugs:



You're welcome!!  It was my pleasure.


----------



## woodsac (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't think I've posted in this thread at all...but it's because I've been busy drooling each time I'm here  
These are fantastic! And as everyone has already said, this is a super talent you have. I'm glad you're willing to share with us!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Woodsac. =)

And John, your portrait is up next... I really hope to get a chance to start on it today.  And forgive me if it doesn't quite look right, but I'm going to try and guess what's behind those bird toys!  If I get a good start on it today I'll post a progress picture later on.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 16, 2005)

I am sure whatever you come up with will be GREAT! Thanks Jon for even concidering an attempt. I look forward to seeing what you can do with my ugly mug.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> I am sure whatever you come up with will be GREAT! Thanks Jon for even concidering an attempt. I look forward to seeing what you can do with my ugly mug.



Not a problem John.  I started yesterday, but I only got a rough sketch down... I think I may actually include one of the toys, if you don't mind... I'm not good enough to guess at what the bird looks like! lol.  But anyway, today I'm really booked for the rest of the day (two girls invited themselves over for a movie marathon, and I have to play host), but tomorrow I should get a lot done. =)


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Jon. And don't rush on my account, besides entertaining two young ladies is a LOT more important than finishing an image of some old fat guy.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 16, 2005)

Verbal have you got a website for this? because if you havent I really think you should get one..ill help you all I can with it...

Do you only do people?


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Verbal have you got a website for this? because if you havent I really think you should get one..ill help you all I can with it...
> 
> Do you only do people?



Nope, no website yet... I just have my DeviantArt page, which works for now.  I'd love some help setting one up though!  My problem right now is money... I don't have a lot of it (none, to be exact) because, although I recently recieved a generous donation from a good friend, some bills cropped up. =\

Oh, and yeah... so far I only do people.  But I'm working on my first bird right now! lol


----------



## Artemis (Nov 16, 2005)

well ill be glad to help with the website...perhaps...we can set you up a .tk for now? then see how it goes?


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> well ill be glad to help with the website...perhaps...we can set you up a .tk for now? then see how it goes?



lol what's a .tk?  I'm something of a noob when it comes to creating web pages. =)  And what exactly do you do, Arty?


----------



## icondigital (Nov 16, 2005)

you had a site! did you drop that one?


----------



## Artemis (Nov 16, 2005)

I do? lol im a photographer...and I stick by that statement.

Ill do it for you...your website would be www.verbal.tk or whatever you like aslong as its available  Its free so I wont be out of pocket...you just may have to have an add on your site...


----------



## icondigital (Nov 16, 2005)

what location does the .tk stand for?


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

icondigital said:
			
		

> you had a site! did you drop that one?



I still have my dA page, and I had a Freewebs site, but that one wasn't very good.  I could only upload a certain number of pictures, then it stopped working. =\

And Artemis, that'd be great if you could set that up!  Does anyone have any ideas for a catchy name for a site/business?  My name is Jon Watson, dunno if I should use that in the name or not though.  Waddaya think?


----------



## icondigital (Nov 16, 2005)

guess you didnt like my *"come up and see jon's etchings"* idea


----------



## Artemis (Nov 16, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> I still have my dA page, and I had a Freewebs site, but that one wasn't very good. I could only upload a certain number of pictures, then it stopped working. =\
> 
> And Artemis, that'd be great if you could set that up! Does anyone have any ideas for a catchy name for a site/business? My name is Jon Watson, dunno if I should use that in the name or not though. Waddaya think?



We can make 3 .tk's per email account...so I can make you a temp one and we can change it later on 

Ohh btw...was hopin you could do me next...


www.itookyourphoto.co.uk/me.jpg for your eyes only lol...please be kind


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Ohh btw...was hopin you could do me next...


 
suck up......


----------



## Verbal (Nov 17, 2005)

icondigital said:
			
		

> guess you didnt like my *"verbal's creations"* idea



Sorry Jeff, I actually didn't notice you mention that.  But in all honesty, I think I'd prefer to keep my screen name out of it =)



			
				Artemis said:
			
		

> We can make 3 .tk's per email account...so I can make you a temp one and we can change it later on
> 
> Ohh btw...was hopin you could do me next...
> 
> ...



Aw yeah, that picture would be easy compared to the others I've been doing!  But I believe after John's picture I have one more to do for someone else (if he still wants it...which I think he does), but you'll be right after that.

Folks, I'm sorry to announce that that'll have to be the last free portrait =(  I've gotta start makin' the bills!


----------



## Artemis (Nov 17, 2005)

*sigh of relief* atleast I got in there...hmm...Verbal you got msn or something...we should try and start your webby soon


----------



## Verbal (Nov 17, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> *sigh of relief* atleast I got in there...hmm...Verbal you got msn or something...we should try and start your webby soon



Sure thing!  Such.a.dreamer@gmail.com

Look forward to chattin'!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 17, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Sure thing!  Such.a.dreamer@gmail.com
> 
> Look forward to chattin'!



Btw, anyone can feel free to add me if you want to chat, I love talking to fellow TPF'ers. =)


----------



## Verbal (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's the picture of John (Jstuedle) so far.  I know it doesn't seem like I've gotten far, but establishing the eye, nose, and mouth are the hardest parts of the picture, generally.  And getting proportions correct.  Anyway, it's moving right along now!


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 18, 2005)

Look'in Goooood!


----------



## LizM (Nov 18, 2005)

Very gooooood!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 21, 2005)

Slowly but surely, John appears. =)


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh WOW! That's awesome Jon. I am totally stunned.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 22, 2005)

Jon, I showed my wife the progress so far. I said to her "Looks pretty good, huh?". Her reply is classic. She said "No, but it looks just like YOU!" That was a complement for you Jon, :hail: glad one of us got one. :er:


----------



## Verbal (Nov 22, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> Jon, I showed my wife the progress so far. I said to her "Looks pretty good, huh?". Her reply is classic. She said "No, but it looks just like YOU!" That was a complement for you Jon, :hail: glad one of us got one. :er:



Haha!  Thanks John!


----------

